# Sharing info on ammo deals



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello all,
I was hoping to see if we could set up an on-going thread on great deals on ammo. Hopefully not a lenghty thread but perhaps a category on the forum that would be easy to check from time to time. Please let me know what you think. Thanks in advance!

punch


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Black Friday Ammo Sale - Ammunition

Here's mine for the day .


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not really a true deal, but I realized today that the Winchester white box, .40S&W 180gr Bonded JHP ammo I've been seeing cheap is pretty much the same thing as their PDX 1 or Ranger T-Series Bonded, only much cheaper. Just paid $20 for each 50rd box at a local Wal-mart. Not a bad price for quality defense ammo, and the prices are even cheaper at places on line.


----------



## Counterintelligence (Nov 12, 2012)

I find that it is hard to beat the WalMart prices on ammo. I don't go there very often but when I do I always find myself checking out the ammo case.


----------



## rim (Nov 17, 2012)

AmmoEngine: .40 S&W / .40 Smith & Wesson, Instock For Sale Premium & Discount Ammunition, Ammo Deals

Ammo For Sale : Cheap Ammo : Find Ammunition at AmmoSeek.com

Sometimes I use one of these to look for ammo


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

A regular rest stop on my information superhighway: Ammo Deals | Slickguns


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> Not really a true deal, but I realized today that the Winchester white box, .40S&W 180gr Bonded JHP ammo I've been seeing cheap is pretty much the same thing as their PDX 1 or Ranger T-Series Bonded, only much cheaper. Just paid $20 for each 50rd box at a local Wal-mart. Not a bad price for quality defense ammo, and the prices are even cheaper at places on line.


It would be good to see how those rounds perform when shot through denim


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> It would be good to see how those rounds perform when shot through denim


I'm going to try and do a little red-neck ballistics test next weekend between deer hunting. Hoping to compare recovered rounds fired at two-liters, as well as some fired at two-liters with 2-4 layers of denim in front too.


----------



## Karsten (Nov 13, 2012)

I like UN Ammo but when they have it you better be fast. I stocked up on 4 cases of M883 green Tip every time I saw they had it. Some good deals on .22LF, 5.56x39 and a few other things.

I picked up a couple thousand rounds of .45 ACP, .38 Super and .40 S&W when they had it.

United Nations Ammo Company (UNAC)

Karsten


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I go to some of the gun sites cause they have a lot more people shoot everyday and they all have a Ammo post. But mostly I just check Ammoman, cheaper than dirt, Widener's and SGAmmo.
Be sure when you are comparing prices that you see if it is free shipping or not as that will usually add another $20.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Counterintelligence said:


> I find that it is hard to beat the WalMart prices on ammo. I don't go there very often but when I do I always find myself checking out the ammo case.


I have to agree that the prices at Walmart have been the best deals I have found. I have done well with some of the online sites but usually the shipping is the deal breaker.


----------



## jb59 (Dec 11, 2012)

rim said:


> AmmoEngine: .40 S&W / .40 Smith & Wesson, Instock For Sale Premium & Discount Ammunition, Ammo Deals
> 
> Ammo For Sale : Cheap Ammo : Find Ammunition at AmmoSeek.com
> 
> Sometimes I use one of these to look for ammo


I can get some use out of these links. Thanks!!


----------



## jb59 (Dec 11, 2012)

Bulk Ammo


----------

